# A Big Welcome to ALL VAHS Members



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello All.

Some of you already know me as Stuart 'the plant geek' (from the VAHC/VAHS meetings). Are there any members that are regulars at the meetings but NOT typically involved in conversation/posting on BCA (if so.... please introduce yourself)?

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh awesome. We should've done this sooner. LOL


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Now this is more of what
Bcaquaria needs . Good information sections with knowledgeable
People . 
Congrats on the new section. Vahs is a greAt club with great people heading it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

VAHS member # 68 - Charles


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a VAHS member #20, I've been to 1 meeting in Feb./11 missed the March one and I am looking forward to the April 13th mtg. & auction. Hope to meet all of the above mentioned BCA members that night. Cheers Laurie


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Some of you already know me as Stuart 'the plant geek' (from the VAHC/VAHS meetings). Are there any members that are regulars at the meetings but NOT typically involved in conversation/posting on BCA (if so.... please introduce yourself)?
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention..... I am number #26 AND my wife, Claudia, had her baby. LOL


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm member # 64 in the VAHS


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

How do you become a member?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Come to a meeting at the Marilyn Blusson Learning centre ( in back of the Vancouver Aquarium building) Meet a bunch of great people and at end of the meeting, participate in a mini auction. Each one is a little different .. Auction offers are usually fish and plants raised by members and surplus to their needs .. 
There is most often a guest speaker at each meeting .. You don't have to join to attend meetings , but membership is only $20 per calendar year.
The next meeting is April 13th .. Doors open at 7:15 and meeting starts at 7:30


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Leo, it's easy to become a member. Just show up and talk to Elaine. Or, just find me and I can direct you to her as she does all the member sign ups.

In case people don't know me, I'm usually the guy who does all the auction data entering in front of the laptop. I'm member #65.

Pat


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info davefrombc and Pat!!!
Now i got to see if i can make it out to the meeting in April.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

Nice to see so many members and non members here.

the april meeting is our annual members auction. Any one can buy but you have to be a member to sell.

Our may meeting we have Gary Lange from the united states speaking. he is an authority on rainbow fishes if you have not heard of him just google his name you will get many hits. He has I believe spoken at the calgary society recently and will be at the seattle society just before us.

Many thanks to 
BC Aquaria for creating this sub forum. I believe it will help all those interested in the aquaruim hobby to connect.
michael


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to the April auction and meeting. 
Will be driving in with a vanload.
See you all there

VAHS member #95


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

misl said:


> Nice to see so many members and non members here.
> 
> the april meeting is our annual members auction. *Any one can buy but you have to be a member to sell.*Many thanks to
> BC Aquaria for creating this sub forum. I believe it will help all those interested in the aquaruim hobby to connect.
> michael


April 13, 2011 at 7:00 PM

Place: Vancouver Aquarium Marilyn Blusson Learning Centre

7:00pm - Setup, registraion and membership sales
7:30 - Previews
8:00 - Auction starts

There is no entrance fee and everyone is welcome to attend but *only current VAHS members will be allowed to buy or sell at the auction*.

So only members can buy or is it opened to the public?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's good to have this sub-forum. Great idea. 

I'll try to make it out on April 13th.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I would like to go too. I think I will!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

And you should. 

If anyone wants anything from Canadian Aquatics, both Patrick and I can bring the items to the meeting as well.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is anyone going to the mtg/Auction in April from the Langley area who wants to pool together if we go that way we can all kick in on the gas as well as get to know other BCA members. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

What is vahs?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I was wondering if minutes of the meetings will be posted on here? Would be an awesome resource for those who cant make it out to vancouver aquarium.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> What is vahs?


Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society - VAHS | Formerly Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> I was wondering if minutes of the meetings will be posted on here? Would be an awesome resource for those who cant make it out to vancouver aquarium.


This would be a good idea. I used to go but the dates never work for me anymore, maybe for the auction I will come.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

I think everyone should come, It puts a human face back to the hobby, more talking and less typing. Great knowledgeable people, good friends, good times, and smokin deals on fish-plants. What more could you want. Oh ya sometimes there is great cookies, what happened to the cookies!!

Sean Zavislak Member #45


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been meaning to join but am down with a virus. Would it be possible for someone else to take out a membership for me at tonight's meeting?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Will the auction tonite be cash only? or will debit be ok?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Petah said:


> Will the auction tonite be cash only? or will debit be ok?


It's always cash only......

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I've been meaning to join but am down with a virus. Would it be possible for someone else to take out a membership for me at tonight's meeting?


Maureen I would gladly do this for you but I won't be able to make it after all as another commitment came up. Anyone else?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant wait for next meeting, June 8th


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I was going to the meeting with Davefrombc but haven't for awhile. If there is one June 8th then I would be interested just to see everyone again, been so long. I am not a member as I never know if I will make a meeting or not. Would be good to see all the regulars again. *


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *I was going to the meeting with Davefrombc but haven't for awhile. If there is one June 8th then I would be interested just to see everyone again, been so long. I am not a member as I never know if I will make a meeting or not. Would be good to see all the regulars again. *


Hey Jenn.

It looks like your ride is my ride now !

Hope to see you there.

Stuart


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

hi, im interested in joining, so i just show up on june 8?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Danw said:


> hi, im interested in joining, so i just show up on june 8?


Yes, u can become a member that day


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Shot gun. lol*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Shot gun. lol*


No way man! Dave, can Jenn fit in the trunk? LOL

Stuart


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Depends what he is driving. Maybe we should put you on the roof racks. I have many tie downs so don't worry you will be strapped in safe. If it is raing I can throw my tarp over top of you.*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Depends what he is driving. Maybe we should put you on the roof racks. I have many tie downs so don't worry you will be strapped in safe. If it is raing I can throw my tarp over top of you.*


Nothing like some good fresh air before the meeting !


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

i got a sun roof! as long as we dont hit any tunnels we should be fine. lol


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Boobies out the sun roof. Maybe I should go with you. LOL*


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay,

I signed up last month with my first meeting with the guest speaker Gary Lange(really enjoyed it), and I was wondering what was happening in the June?

Cheers


----------

